# How long is realistic for 2 birds to bond?



## Phoenix (Dec 13, 2011)

I've have my whiteface bird for about 2 yrs, and toward the start of Dec, I purchased another bird, at about 6mths of age. 

I purchased this other bird as I can see my whiteface is becoming quiet lonely, now that I am working again and the kid is at school also. There's a lot of time alone and toys don't last to long with him. I thought he could enjoy the company of another bird as he is obsessed with mirrors also, and when I say obsessed, I mean it. He is so tame but try take him away from a mirror and it's game on hahahaha. 

Anyhow, whilst my whiteface tolerates the new bird, he doesn't want to interact of allow it near him. As soon as the other bird comes within range, whiteface lashes out to peck at the new bird. The new bird holds her ground, isn't too fazed. It's not scared of my whiteface at all, and doesn't attack back. 

It's been nearly a mth, they were introduced slowly, and kept separately for 3 days and seemed keen to get together. Maybe it was too soon to allow them to share the massive cage. 

Even when enjoying out of cage time, the whiteface would rather be with me and flies off the bird station to be with me, and I would even go as far as to say that he'd rather be with me even more now that there's another bird on the play station.

I do not know 100% the gender but I've always thought due to behavious the whiteface was male and so i just called this new one a girl for my son's sake, without knowing the bird at all at that stage, but im starting to wonder now if the new one is male and the whiteface is femme? 

How long should I give it before I give up and try rehome the new bird. I see no improvement. Whiteface just tolerates. He is so attached to me, he would rather kiss himself and adore himself in a mirror or be with me, then even try enjoy the company of another bird.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine have been living together for about 8 months now and are slowly bonding, they went from wanting nothing to do with eachother to slowly becoming friends and following eachother everywhere, sleeping together, but they are still not intimate they dont cuddle or anything. I know birds who hated eachother in the beginning but become friends eventually. Its really hard to give you a timeline because like people, birds can either click right away or take a long time to become friends.

Birds also bicker and such and its normal, unless they are full on violent towards eachother I wouldnt worry, mine bicker quite a bit, even bonded pairs bicker. 

If the whiteface is 2 yrs old you should be able to tell gender visually if the bird has a white face and no tail bars it is a male, if it has a grey face and tail bars it is a female.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I think my 'whiteface' bird is a male - he has the white cheek circle and no bars... just grey/silver white all over. I should upload pics really hey.

I dont even know if I'm using a terminoligy I shouldnt be.
I was just saying white face instead of using the 2 birds real names, because you'll all laugh so bad and wont be able to stop long enough to help LMAO


Ok ready for it...
My 2yr old silver/grey with white face is 'Serious-Lee'
and my new one is 'For-Real'

yes, there is a story behind those names haha


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahahahahah I love the names good idea ! ^^^^^^


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No tail bars mean male...what do you mean by white cheek circle? White faces don't have cheek patches, in males their whole face is totally white.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it depends on the bird. It could take minutes to months.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah when we introduced our 2 males...the first day they just avoided each other, the second day they began following each other around (Luna was trying to preen Kirk's tail but Kirk was still avoiding him), and by the third day Kirk had turned around and dropped his head for Luna to preen his crest. They got along very well but they also had been living with other birds 2 months prior. Some solitary birds will take longer to bond with new birds especially if they are already bonded to humans.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone... I think i will give it till March maybe, would that be realistic, to see if things get better, and if not, I've arranged with another friend to take the new bird from me, which she is happy to do and they will get to know each other as well as this friend and I see each other alot. 

I will try find a picture of my birds and see what you guys think, male or femme. The yellow one is a teen, hasn't had first malt yet.


----------

